# Member of the month



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

This has nothing to do with golf but just curious who do you think is member of the month?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

How do you mean?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I mena that we should do some compertition for the person who has contributed the most this month


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> I mena that we should do some compertition for the person who has contributed the most this month



My driver is bigger than yours.

I win, where's my prize?


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

just coz you know that youll win it


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Just and idea really ro get more people posting and stuff


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i know youre only doing it for the good of the forum, im just teasing


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

And for example whoever wins gets more points or something not sure yet but you know just an idea


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

maybe it should be whoever lives in woking! that would be fair


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

So people i need you to name names now...thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> This has nothing to do with golf but just curious who do you think is member of the month?



you've become quite the post whore since the new points thing has been implemented


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I just enjoy this forum and enjoy posting :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would be inclined to have it decided by contribution, but not by a simple post count. Contribution would be partly post count, but not cheap posts, in other words, not just following up someone else said by saying "I agree" and going on to the next thread. That would be too easy.

I'd be more inclined to award it to someone who started a thread that genuinely resulted in follow up posts and perpetuated the forum with some heightened interest level.

It might also be interesting to see who helps build this site by sending new members to it. In the sign up procedure, I can't recall whether there was a question about how we knew about it, but maybe we should ask.

Thoughts?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

This would have to be something that the administrator decided upon.

Like Dennis, I agree this cannot be purely about post counts.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Say, the last week of the month make a poll with 3 or 4 canidates and let the member body decide the winner? Although, that would be hard to regulate the "popularity" portion of the voting. Ah, it was a good idea until I thought about it for more than 4 seconds.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Say, the last week of the month make a poll with 3 or 4 canidates and let the member body decide the winner? Although, that would be hard to regulate the "popularity" portion of the voting. Ah, it was a good idea until I thought about it for more than 4 seconds.


i think its a good idea


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

So would people like to see a member of the month or scrap the idea?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I participate in a music site called Mixposure and while reading this thread, it occured to me that maybe they have a good idea. Instead of a member of the month, based on any sort of award system, they do featured artist articles about once a month. The feature artist is interviewed in a bit more depth than the profile we fill in when we join a website. It usually includes a picture too. The ability to picture a real person when you read their posts seems to cement the community together a lot better.

Maybe we could try that approach.

Another guitar website I frequent has small one page websites on the contributing editors. Eventually, it opened up to be a more visual manner of showing the members and included anyone who wanted to put one up. It was based on a template within the website so noody could get too out of hand.

The latter idea would also increase the sense of community, faster depending how fast some number of us put up sites.

The question is, how expensive would a template be to add to the site?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Must take that up with the administator


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Police said:


> So would people like to see a member of the month or scrap the idea?


im not too sure how it would help the forum. enlighten me please.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Well i helps the forum by people want the prize hense they will post more which equals more topics and replies.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

but people might just start posting crap to try and win it. (like me)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

As stated earlier, it would have to be not just by number of posts, but by the quality of those posts. Useful contributions, both by starting pertinent new threads and by solid contributions to existing discussions would seem to be the most important consideration. 

As a new member here, I like the forum a lot, but the participation isn't what I would expect for such a popular game as golf. We can go a whole day here with no more than a couple dozen posts, and that seems a bit anemic. Most golfers I know love to talk about the game, and SOME of them must have internet connections.  I'll certainly mention it around.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

One other comment. This may not be the best way to encourage new members to stick around. This thread was started before Halloween by a young man looking for some advice, and nobody even bothered to respond to him...  :dunno: 

New guy thread


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> As stated earlier, it would have to be not just by number of posts, but by the quality of those posts. Useful contributions, both by starting pertinent new threads and by solid contributions to existing discussions would seem to be the most important consideration.
> 
> As a new member here, I like the forum a lot, but the participation isn't what I would expect for such a popular game as golf. We can go a whole day here with no more than a couple dozen posts, and that seems a bit anemic. Most golfers I know love to talk about the game, and SOME of them must have internet connections.  I'll certainly mention it around.... :thumbsup:


thats a good point. there hardly seems to be anyone posting apart from about 10 people. i wonder why


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well if not a lot of people post, then there probably would be no chance of two people online at the same time to talk. 

might work though, you never know untill youve tried it.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

cortsongolf said:


> If you set up a specific time and place for a chat for an hour I think people here would attend. Web Hosting, Free Web Hosting and Web Tools from Bravenet.com. has free chat room that you can set up.


hurry up, you mod people.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fore! said:


> hurry up, you mod people.


It's really an administrator issue, but I've always enjoyed chat rooms at other websites where I participate. This site is still under populated enough to be personal and really get to know each other. It makes it a lot more fun. Some of my best friends are guitarists I met via another site and subsequently in person. I don't see why we couldn't enjoy the same sort of thing here.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

DennisM said:


> It's really an administrator issue, but I've always enjoyed chat rooms at other websites where I participate. This site is still under populated enough to be personal and really get to know each other. It makes it a lot more fun. Some of my best friends are guitarists I met via another site and subsequently in person. I don't see why we couldn't enjoy the same sort of thing here.



Agreed about the under-populated part.

Maybe in a few months we'll have enough posters to warrant such a thing, but it takes a while.

As you can see however, even in just the past couple months the posting on here has picked up dramatically


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

ghost said:


> Agreed about the under-populated part.


What I meant was that because we are still a small community, it's easier to get something like a chat room started and to get personal faster. Knowing your friends will be online at a certain time tends to make you WABT to be available.

I don't know if one time slot a day would work since our little group already includes people from Europe to California, not to mention a few in Asia. Have I overlooked anyone in Australia or the Middle East? It could be a real challenge to get time available for everyone to participate, but what the hell. I didn't want to work anymore anyway! I can just stay online 24/7 and talk to my friends...


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> As you can see however, even in just the past couple months the posting on here has picked up dramatically



<----- Takes no credit for this

Edit: I do like the community feeling that this place has though. It's also the off season so you might see more people signing up after they do a google search for "Golf Club Reviews." Of course, I found this place last spring, but still...


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Of course, I found this place last spring, but still...




wtf, slacker *******! :laugh: 


I just found this place recently, after I found out that I wanted to golf some more again. Go figure, now I'm getting obsessive about playing and improving, again.

Man, how I love/*hate* this game....


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok we will put off the idea for abit until we get more posters on a regular basis.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i found this forum recently too. seems that a while ago there were a few people but they kind of went. and now new people like me, police, srothfuss and ghost have come along to brighten things up.


----------

